# Audio effects and multi audio channels



## Floripa (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi, 

A couple of audio questions for musicians streaming OBS-StreamYard combo. Have tried finding an answer everywhere on the internet to no avail.

I was able to get clear sound from OBS into StreamYard but not the effects I’ve added, like compressor and reverb. Any suggestions?

My second question is, is there a way to set up two separate channels, one for keyboard and one for vocals so I can change gain only on vocal channel if too low.

Many thanks!


----------



## My Living Room: Live! (Jun 19, 2020)

Tell us a bit more about your setup? Are you using an audio interface or a mixer? How are you plugging your instruments into your PC?

How are you getting your audio into StreamYard?

We use OBS Studio and StreamYard but we add compression and reverb on our external mixer and bring the audio in via USB from the mixer into OBS.

Then we use Virtual Audio Cable as the monitor in OBS Studio and as the input in StreamYard.


----------



## Floripa (Jun 19, 2020)

My Living Room: Live! said:


> Tell us a bit more about your setup? Are you using an audio interface or a mixer? How are you plugging your instruments into your PC?
> 
> How are you getting your audio into StreamYard?
> 
> ...



Thanks for your reply! 

I’m using Scarlett 2i4 audio interface into OBS on iMac 10.13 (High Sierra). I applied effects (oddly called “filters” in OBS) on my “audio input” source coming from the audio interface.


----------



## My Living Room: Live! (Jun 19, 2020)

Floripa said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> I’m using Scarlett 2i4 audio interface into OBS on iMac 10.13 (High Sierra). I applied effects (oddly called “filters” in OBS) on my “audio input” source coming from the audio interface.



Thanks for the additional info! How are you sending the audio to StreamYard?  It sounds like you're sending audio directly from your interface to StreamYard. You'll need to send the 'monitored' audio from OBS Studio to StreamYard and that will likely require additional software.

We're on PC and we use Virtual Audio Cable to achieve this. We select Virtual Audio Cable as the monitoring device under advanced audio settings in OBS Studio, and then we select Virtual Audio Cable as the mic source in StreamYard.

Virtual Audio Cable also works on Mac:





						VB-Audio Virtual Apps
					

VB-Audio Virtual Cable and App's




					www.vb-audio.com


----------



## Floripa (Jun 20, 2020)

That’s great! I will try that. 
Thank you so much for your help!


----------

